# Motor Spray



## CUrcracer (Jan 28, 2002)

I do not have a local hobby shop, so what can I buy locally (auto parts store, wal-mart, etc.) that is safe to use on my electric motors? I know that some use brake cleaner, but I've heard that it can mess up the coating on the armature or something along those lines. Thanks.


----------



## hyperdriver (Dec 2, 2004)

I have used CRC Electo-motive in the past. Should be acle to get that at any auto parts store.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Wal-Mart brake cleaner. Less than $2 for a big can. Never had a problem. 

Do you really think that the RC "motor sprays" are anything special? Other than the special price.........


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

CRC Brake Cleaner, using for 20 years, never a problem


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto on the CRC. 

Try Napa Auto Parts 
4.79 a can though.
Non-flammable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue_BallZ_22 (Apr 9, 2006)

for us canadians its the canadian tire brake cleaner spray that works

RuStY nUtZ


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Just watch the break cleaners. I built some motors one night and sprayed it out with Advanced Auto Brake Cleaner (red can, yellow lettering)

Everything seemed good until I went to put my com lathe cover back on.
Here the overspray got on my rag and melted to the plastic case.

If you read the fine print, it should say whether it is harmful to plastics.
If so stay away from it.

The CRC Lectra Motive is pretty safe and probably the closest to normal RC motor sprays.

http://www.crcindustries.com/auto/content/prod_detail.aspx?PN=05018&S=N


----------



## CUrcracer (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'll look and see if I can find the CRC stuff or brake cleaner that is NOT harmful to plastics.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

I know it can be bought online, but it can be found at some hardware stores as well.. it is made by next dimension.. its brake parts cleaner.. It is hands down the best stufff ive seen or used in 15 years... It is the same stuff associated sells, exept it is 1.60 a can..


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

I use engine degreaser $.97 cent a can. in fact i just got done cleaning a motor that was left in the rain didnt work at all. Took it apart sprayed the can and end bell. rinsed then blow dryed. cleaned the brushes and shaft with blue magic. and walla!! like new.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Look for the NON CHLORONATED cleaners they are safe on most plastics and epoxies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 1, 2001)

Sorry I should have mentioned ONLY use NON Chlorinated, and the Chlorinated STINKS to high heaven  BJs used to carry cases of 12 for 11.99, now WallyMart at 2.19 is the cheapest around


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea the chloronated stuff is a stronger solvent but eats plastic and epoxies I've wrecked a few things using that But the plastics these day's seem to not melt from the cleaner. :thumbsup:


----------

